# Help with amplifier buying for 3 kicker L7's



## 12RingKing (Jun 1, 2010)

I am installing 3 Kicker Solobaric 8" L7's behind the backseat of my Crew Cab Nissan Frontier. They are dual 4 ohm VC's wired down to ~2.77 ohms. 900 W Max each and 450 RMS.

The questions I have is which amp should I buy to really get them to perform well. I want to get the most bang I can out of them. What are some of the better brands to purchase. I also would like one with a smaller frame as I have limited area to tuck it away cleanly. I was looking at a Kenwood X1R...what do you guys think?

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks everyone

Also...What do you guys think of the Rockford t1500-1bd? I called crutchfield today, because they were the only ones open to recieve my call, and the guy recommended this amp.

He also said I was looking for an amp as close to 1350W as possible. I am assuming he added the 450RMS x3. Would that be a correct way to size an amplifier?


----------



## eggyhustles (Sep 18, 2008)

always good to have headroom...i'd get something that did around [email protected] your final ohm load. 

would be easier and less taxing on your pockets if u had dual 2's since final the ohm load would be 1.34.

with the dual 4's, your final ohm load is 2.67 and finding an amp that does 1300-1500 @ 2 ohms isn't gonna be cheap.

why not install 2? with 2, u'll end up @ 1 ohm and finding a small amp that does [email protected] 1 should be easy.


----------

